# Drywall ceiling support



## Shmigelz (Aug 23, 2021)

Hello, is there anyway to put a piec of drywall on the ceiling if 1/2 of it cant anchor the traditional way with a screw. Is there drywall clips available? That can connect two pieces of drywall for support on only one side of the drywall, the other three sides are fine.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

in other words there is no nailer? adhesive of some kind and a t stick to hold it up till set? crown trim could hold it up too if at the outside angle. sometimes you need get creative. wood in attic would be the best thing. even if just laid on top of whats there and screwed up into.


----------

